# Masamoto tsukiji vs Masamoto sohonten



## thisisputt (Feb 19, 2016)

What are the differences between these 2 brands masamoto tsukiji and masamoto sohonten?

I've heard that tsukiji is better. But what are the differences? I know that they are totally separate companies.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...samoto-question?highlight=sohonten+vs+tsukiji

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...samoto-Steel-ID?highlight=sohonten+vs+tsukiji

Tsukiji History:

&#9632; Primary original Minosuke Matsuzawa

1845 grader 1891 deaths 
disciple: Kichizo Hirano Suzuki Zomin Matsumoto MinamotoJiro two others

The late Edo period	Engaged in the cutlery manufacturing industry in Saitama Prefecture Minami-Saitama District, Saitama Mukaibata village.

1884	Tokyo City Asakusa Hanakawado opened a factory in.



&#9632; second generation original Kichizo Hirano

1858 grader 1916 deaths 
eldest son: Sakichi 
second son: Sokichi (. Practice independently "Asakusa Nakamise original" leading to the current "Asakusa KaneSo" like.) 
Mitsuo:. Heikichi (opened independently "Atami original" is now out of business .) 
&#8251; other two children

1874	Introduction to Minosuke Matsuzawa to at the age of 17, becomes a disciple.

1881	Married independently, Gosuru as "Seimoto". 
Change the "original" in then that of the character-rated good.

1882 circa	Then the birthplace of Saitama Prefecture Osawa (Saitama Prefecture, Koshigaya current) open a factory.

1890	To open a factory in Honjo Ward Nakanogo original garden-cho (Sumida-ku, Tokyo current).

1891	Minosuke After defunct successor to the teacher, Kichizo inherits the business of the master, the Minosuke the primary original in the sense of gratitude, claiming itself as the second generation original.



&#9632; three generations original Sakichi Hirano

1883 grader 1954 deaths 
eldest son: Masakichi 
second son: Hideyoshi (. To present our "Tsukiji original copy") 
&#8251; other three sons, four children

The late Meiji period	The campaigning to the Russo-Japanese War, but feedback.
Subsequent efforts to progress this time performance greatly.

1931	Practice the original "Sakanagashi store" (first direct sales office) in Tsukiji. 
If Masu wife, was engaged in business in the second son Hideyoshi.

1936	To open the second direct sales offices in the central wholesale market in.



&#9632; fourth generation original Masakichi Hirano

1903 grader 1970 deaths 
Hideyoshi brother.

1955	Continue the business of the original in Sumida-ku, Tokyo
Currently Masakichi second son: leading to the Five Dynasties plain MamoruSuke.



&#9632; Primary Tsukiji original Hideyoshi Hirano

1907 grader 1990 deaths

Taisho late	He apprenticed to his father Sakichi, to the training of technology of cutlery blacksmith-sharpening.

1931	Original copy is due to be opened a "Sakanagashi store" is a direct sales office in Tsukiji, I would like to engage in business in the Tsukiji.

1936	Original copy is also jurisdiction here of sales due to be opened a second direct sales offices in Central Wholesale in the market.

1946	To served in World War II, he had been away from for several years business, to return finally.

Hideyoshi photo of

're Wearing glasses Hideyoshi in the back


1951	There is also a auspices of ChichiSakichi, independently registered as a limited company Tsukiji original. 
Appointed as the first president.

1977	Wooden third floor making rebuilding the headquarters, office building of steel structure fifth floor structure is completed.

Photos of the original

1965 mid in rebuilding before the building




&#9632; second generation Tsukiji original Misao Hirano

1945 grade

1960	He joined Tsukiji original at the age of 15. Engaged in subsequent training.

1980 circa	Instead founder Hideyoshi, be responsible in practice.

1988	New York because of the after-sales service to our customers in every year than this time the United States (sharpening knives repair), comes to Los Angeles, San Francisco, a business trip to Hawaii.

1990	With the death of Hideyoshi, it became the second generation president.

1998	Mr. Takaaki Nakamura Iron Man of the second generation sum is to demonstrate the sharpening of the knife when facing the retirement match in the "Iron Chef".

2002	It will be introduced as the person to support the Rokusaburo Michiba Mr. behind at Fuji TV series "Another Hero".

2008	To change the corporate status to the Corporation Tsukiji original from limited company Tsukiji original.


----------

